
Would you eat Usain Bolt? - arjunvpaul
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/lab-grown-human-meat-cannibalism
======
arjunvpaul
A bit too difficult to digest, I know. Would lab grown human meat have any
other "applications"?

“Certain species of flatworm have been gradually taught to run a maze. If you
grind them up and feed them to a second batch of flatworms, the second batch
can run the maze on the first try.” — Peter O’Toole, Phantoms (1998)

There have been successful experiments to show that some animals may be able
to acquire knowledge (memory transfer) through cannibalism.
[http://www.apa.org/monitor/2010/06/memory-
transfer.aspx](http://www.apa.org/monitor/2010/06/memory-transfer.aspx)

You know, eat a cube of Steve Jobs to see calligraphy in a new light.

